# 7pm to 10pm Lisle Dch Logistics



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Tonight I thought it was just a late release of a three hour block 7-10pm. I have no idea why these people are so unorganized, releasing a block almost 1 hour prior to block start, and scheduling a block end time way past 9pm? Anyway, I thought it would be five pax so I could finish at 9pm thinking the rule is no deliveries after 9pm. Drove 120 total miles today for about ten pax, from Elmhurst east side, to Saint Charles west side, to Streamwood north west side, to Romeoville and Plainfield on southwest side. Didn't finish till 10pm and had one straggler pax for Western Springs (didn't deliver that one). I called support at 8:40pm saying that my next delivery was one hour away, ie, I would be delivering at 9:30pm and asked if I should continue, gal in Mumbai said the customer is expecting their order! While looking for Romeoville 2nd to last delivery address and I had parked car in front of someone's driveway, punk started yelling at me "yo! Yo!" 

I basically drove all over Chicagoland tonight, in the rain. Whew!

I returned the Western Springs pax to Lisle Dch as it wasn't in my itinerary, I must have not scanned that.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Man, that sucks big time! I average 25 miles per 2 hour block (including my commute to and from the WH). If I work 8 hours I have a small pain in my knees. I think I need a roomier car for this gig.
How is Lisle? My wife gets offers from Lisle, Mudelein and Morton Grove. But first two are way too far to do 3 hr block (40 minutes without traffic, 30 miles). MG is like 20 min (7 miles) away from home. 
And I recommend to avoid these late night blocks. Mostly you will do reattempts. Not too many pax, a lot of miles. Based on Morton Grove example, she averages 15-20 miles during the day shift. Once she took 7-9pm, 50 miles.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I haven't done night shifts in quite a while, last one was out of Morton Grove and it was all apartment/condo redeliveries on the near north side and Evanston -- and after dark. At least during the day you can find street parking usually... ugh. 

I keep thinking I might pick up a 6-8 while it's still light out later thanks to summer, but that will be from Mundelein so no city hassles.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> I haven't done night shifts in quite a while, last one was out of Morton Grove and it was all apartment/condo redeliveries on the near north side and Evanston -- and after dark. At least during the day you can find street parking usually... ugh.
> 
> I keep thinking I might pick up a 6-8 while it's still light out later thanks to summer, but that will be from Mundelein so no city hassles.


That's the reason why I take after 5pm blocks. Longer daytime but now we are past summer solstice, days will be shorter. One early June night, Lisle gave me ~34 pax and I was only able to deliver about 14 pax for a 6-9pm block. All re attempts, 90 percent apartments and houses in >$500k Wheaton homes with 0 house number address signs. It was raining and traffic was nasty in downtown Wheaton. Had to return 20 pax to Lisle and warehouse guy wrote me up. Sigh. :/

No wonder regular drivers didn't deliver them.



Behemoth said:


> Man, that sucks big time! I average 25 miles per 2 hour block (including my commute to and from the WH). If I work 8 hours I have a small pain in my knees. I think I need a roomier car for this gig.
> How is Lisle? My wife gets offers from Lisle, Mudelein and Morton Grove. But first two are way too far to do 3 hr block (40 minutes without traffic, 30 miles). MG is like 20 min (7 miles) away from home.
> And I recommend to avoid these late night blocks. Mostly you will do reattempts. Not too many pax, a lot of miles. Based on Morton Grove example, she averages 15-20 miles during the day shift. Once she took 7-9pm, 50 miles.


Lisle is disorganized. Once I asked them of pax were organized in rack (if packages were in any sequence order, bottom rack as first deliveries) , no one could answer me. It is closest to me but it has DuPage and Kane County service area, oh includes Cook as I had a Streamwood pax. I have been getting Saturday reserved block in Mundelein although I am closest to Lisle. Doesn't make sense. I have been delivering Mundelein Dch pax, and can be crap shoot. Long Grove, Vernon Hills, Buffalo Grove, million dollar homes in gated communities, will include tight condos and apartment with hardly any parking and medium rise not so nice apartments. I drive close to 50 miles one way to get to Mundelein Dch and total miles for pax deliveries is less than 20 miles. There isn't much volume in Lisle for the Saturdays, thus I grab the ones in Mundelein. MG is ok distance wise but I fear I will be dragged to near North side, and I don't want to deal with traffic and parking issues. Lastly, I don't shut off Prius engine while delivering but I keep key fob in pants pocket (once on a while) ie I have to trust the neighborhood am delivering. I did have Prime onetime, from Wood Dale Dch and I haven't gotten any Prime lately. Prime pax is all over the place, but mostly by North Cook towns.

I drive nights and weekends as I have a day job. Flex + Uber or Lyft if I don't have Flex block. Rideshare has been very slow in summer, even city drivers are complaining on this Uber people dot net forum.



Behemoth said:


> Man, that sucks big time! I average 25 miles per 2 hour block (including my commute to and from the WH). If I work 8 hours I have a small pain in my knees. I think I need a roomier car for this gig.
> How is Lisle? My wife gets offers from Lisle, Mudelein and Morton Grove. But first two are way too far to do 3 hr block (40 minutes without traffic, 30 miles). MG is like 20 min (7 miles) away from home.
> And I recommend to avoid these late night blocks. Mostly you will do reattempts. Not too many pax, a lot of miles. Based on Morton Grove example, she averages 15-20 miles during the day shift. Once she took 7-9pm, 50 miles.


By the way, to save knees, I don't climb all front door steps. If I can push box or parcel close to door by just climbing one step on front door porch with steps, that's all I do and take pix. Am not climbing everyone's front door steps and ringing door bell. Am saving my knees and time.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone have done McKinley Dch 1? That's seems to be in the city and probably a nightmare to service.. Traffic, parking.. Stolen pax.. Customers saying they never got their order.

I see some blocks available at Dch 1.


----------



## shastaone (Jun 7, 2017)

i keep getting reserved blocks for DCH1 but i always forfeit them, you could not pay me enough to deliver from there. I stick to MG in the evenings and Mundelein on the weekends.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> By the way, to save knees, I don't climb all front door steps. If I can *push* box or parcel close to door by just climbing one step on front door porch with steps, that's all I do and take pix. Am not climbing everyone's front door steps and ringing door bell. Am saving my knees and time.


If it's not a heavy box, that sucker's gonna learn how to fly before I'm done with it. Any of the small boxes or envelopes goes airborne, unless it's windy out and I need to stuff it behind or under something. Not ringing the bell, not climbing stairs.... _fly and be free, my pretties!_



Prius13 said:


> That's the reason why I take after 5pm blocks. Longer daytime but now we are past summer solstice, days will be shorter. One early June night, Lisle gave me ~34 pax and I was only able to deliver about 14 pax for a 6-9pm block. All re attempts, 90 percent apartments and houses in >$500k Wheaton homes with 0 house number address signs. It was raining and traffic was nasty in downtown Wheaton. Had to return 20 pax to Lisle and warehouse guy wrote me up. Sigh. :/


I don't do rain. At all, ever. Like you, this is a side gig for a few extra bucks for me, that hassle factor just never makes it lucrative enough for me to go all Gene Kelly across the suburbs. No sir.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> If it's not a heavy box, that sucker's gonna learn how to fly before I'm done with it. Any of the small boxes or envelopes goes airborne, unless it's windy out and I need to stuff it behind or under something. Not ringing the bell, not climbing stairs.... _fly and be free, my pretties!_
> 
> I don't do rain. At all, ever. Like you, this is a side gig for a few extra bucks for me, that hassle factor just never makes it lucrative enough for me to go all Gene Kelly across the suburbs. No sir.


Lolz. At some point the rain stops. I have delivered in driving rain at Lake Zurich. Delivered with an umbrella.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Downsides - 

- screwing around taking photos while holding a box, an umbrella, and a phone. Phone's gonna get dropped.
- phone's gonna get wet.
- screwing around with plastic bags, which will probably still leak, resulting in complaints/nasty-gram/demerit.
- can't see house numbers
- dripping water all over car interior, both in front/back seat, from sorting through boxes and getting in/out of the car 25 times.
- dealing with idiot drivers on wet roads

Pass. Good luck to you!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Downsides -
> 
> - screwing around taking photos while holding a box, an umbrella, and a phone. Phone's gonna get dropped.
> - phone's gonna get wet.
> ...


Ha ha... Been there done that.. Traipsing today through two large apartment complexes in Waukegan. 500 block Lakehurst leasing office took residents' pax. The 1000 block community residents were surprisingly home to receive them today, leasing office was closed. #winning


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I've been lucky lately with zero apartments. Probably due to change though....


----------

